

Westboro Church nuts plan to picket the funeral of Steve Jobs - _pius
http://twitter.com/#!/MargieJPhelps

======
bediger
It's best not to give these morons what they want: publicity. Ignore them, The
Kansas City Star has a policy of not publishing anything about Phelps and his
nutty crew.

~~~
_pius
Good point.

------
_pius
This idiot tweets with an iPhone.

